# Mosquito Larvae



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My sister has an above ground pool that she covers for the winter. Water accumulates on the cover each spring. Several years ago, tree frogs used the pool cover for their spawning pond, and hundreds of tiny tadpoles hatched.

This year she thought that the same thing had happened, and my brother-in-law was delaying removing the pool cover until the tadpoles had hatched. What he thought were tadpoles were actually late stage mosquito larvae. Seeing an opportunity to give my fish a treat, I collected a cup full of mosquito larvae and refrigerated them until I got home to slow down their metamorphosis. My 90 gallon community tank went into a feeding frenzy, and I thought that my angelfish had hunted down all of the mosquitoes. I guess that the tropical water sped up their metamorphosis, because I killed a half dozen mosquitoes in my apartment this morning.

If I die of West Nile virus, let it be known that I died for my fish.

:wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

mambee said:


> My sister has an above ground pool that she covers for the winter. Water accumulates on the cover each spring. Several years ago, tree frogs used the pool cover for their spawning pond, and hundreds of tiny tadpoles hatched.
> 
> This year she thought that the same thing had happened, and my brother-in-law was delaying removing the pool cover until the tadpoles had hatched. What he thought were tadpoles were actually late stage mosquito larvae. Seeing an opportunity to give my fish a treat, I collected a cup full of mosquito larvae and refrigerated them until I got home to slow down their metamorphosis. My 90 gallon community tank went into a feeding frenzy, and I thought that my angelfish had hunted down all of the mosquitoes. I guess that the tropical water sped up their metamorphosis, because I killed a half dozen mosquitoes in my apartment this morning.
> 
> ...


Haha..too funny. And I've heard about that .. that if you are not careful and time things wrong you can end up with live mosquitos flying all over the place. GET EM!!!!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Killed another mosquito last night and was chasing one this morning.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

used to feed my angels and community tanks with mosquito larvae. They would gorge themselves. You'll learned the key....only feed what is eaten right away!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Fortnuately, you don't have to worry about West Nile, lol, and feeding the larvae does have the risk of uneaten ones hatching into adults, but it is a great food.


----------

